# How to get past you HOA rules



## B Newt




----------



## dmspen

I'm sending that to my HOA president!


----------



## trh

Isn't Philadelphia considering a requirement that dishes be painted to match the house? Looks like a great way to reduce the "eye-sore" caused by a sat dish.

And for my own information, what kind of dish is this? The LNB doesn't look like it is for DirecTV or Dish.


----------



## B Newt

trh said:


> Isn't Philadelphia considering a requirement that dishes be painted to match the house? Looks like a great way to reduce the "eye-sore" caused by a sat dish.
> 
> And for my own information, what kind of dish is this? The LNB doesn't look like it is for DirecTV or Dish.


Have no idea. Maybe used for mexican programming? Or something from over seas????


----------



## Drucifer

Hate the sameness of those communities. 

Wouldn't surprise me if they had a rule that toilet paper could only place on a roll with the sheet far away from the wall.


----------



## matt

Drucifer said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if they had a rule that toilet paper could only place on a roll with the sheet far away from the wall.


That's the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## Drucifer

matt said:


> That's the way it's supposed to be.


You don't have cats.


----------



## spartanstew

We have cats.

We still put paper on the roll correctly.


----------



## billsharpe

matt said:


> That's the way it's supposed to be.


You made me go look 

Fortunately the TP doesn't touch the wall in either bathroom.


----------



## Upstream

Drucifer said:


> You don't have cats.


Your cat uses toilet paper?


----------



## Herdfan

Upstream said:


> Your cat uses toilet paper?


LOL!

If the roll is placed where the loose end is away from the wall (over), sometimes cats will play with it and end up spinning an entire roll onto the floor. They can't do that if it rolls the other way.

Our cats don't do this, but one of them will bite the rolls until they have too many teeth marks in them to roll out properly. But it is my "daughter's cat" and it only happens in her bathroom, never in any others.

Cats are strange animals!


----------



## lugnutathome

Herdfan said:


> LOL!
> 
> If the roll is placed where the loose end is away from the wall (over), sometimes cats will play with it and end up spinning an entire roll onto the floor. They can't do that if it rolls the other way.
> 
> Our cats don't do this, but one of them will bite the rolls until they have too many teeth marks in them to roll out properly. But it is my "daughter's cat" and it only happens in her bathroom, never in any others.
> 
> Cats are strange animals!


Had a mini Schnauzer that did the same acts with TP. Solution was a small brass bell dangling from the holder. The harsh ring scared the little dog out of his wits and he'd exit stage right.

Later we discovered the dog was nearly deaf but certain frequencies would blare through and startle him. This explains why he had always had a really *LOUD* bark.

Don "animals have so many quirks like us in so many ways" Bolton


----------



## P Smith

Isn't time to change subject, close the thread, change topic name ?


----------



## Drucifer

Upstream said:


> Your cat uses toilet paper?


His name is Leo. I have lots of cats. But he's nothing like the others.


----------

